# My Pirahnas breeded for the first time!



## xi0n (May 3, 2004)

He hey!

Then my pirahnas breeded for the first time









Didn't expect them to do that, but when I had a closer look in my tank today, lot's of small fry were swimming around.








They have been acting strange for the last week....swimming in circles and acting more agressive than normal....now i know why
I'm planning to get a separate tank for them tomorrow, but i have a few questions regarding that;
- Thinking of a 10g tank....would this be enough?
- Is current from the powerhead an advantage or a disadvantage for the fry (as long as the intake is covered with a sponge)
- What should i feed them? (not so easy to get hand of all the sophisticated sh*t here in Norway)
- How often should i change the water, and how much?

Hope to get some good answers....this is my first time...Will keep you updated!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey man, that's great news: congrats









We have a couple of very useful articles here, so I'd advice you to read those first. If you have any additional questions, just post them here.

- Pygocentrus nattereri from Egg to Adult
- Breeding Pygocentrus nattereri
- Awesome topic about breeding/raising redbellies

Good luck


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

congrats


----------



## xi0n (May 3, 2004)

Then I've set up a 12 gallon for the small ones....stabilized at 83 degrees.
Now we'll just have to wait and see


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

SWEET


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Good luck on your fry dude!


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)




----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Gratz man !!


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

pics please!


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

congrats man!! and post some pics


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Hey um, how many ps do u have in ur 65 gl Xion, i was just wondering, and what all kind of decks u got in there?


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm in the same situation as you. Good luck man.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

good luck, hoping to see fry pics soon cause


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

xi0n said:


> Then my pirahnas breeded for the first time


BRED the word is BRED, they bred for the first time!








Sorry but incorrect word usage bugs me

...oh yeah, congrats


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Stranger said:


>











Congrats!


----------

